# Library Thing



## Costas (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.librarything.com/tour/


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα. Και καλύτερα να γνωρίζεις κάποιον/κάποια από το μπούκι παρά από το φατσομπούκι. (Σας παρακαλώ να αποφύγετε τα αισχρά λογοπαίγνια.) Κρίμα που δεν προλαβαίνω να βάλω τα βιβλία μου σε τάξη πάνω στα ράφια, όχι να τα περάσω και σε πρόγραμμα. Θα πρέπει να μου δώσουν σαββατικό εξάμηνο πρώτα.

With over 1,400,000 users and 50 million books in the system, you'll find some "eerily similar" libraries. We have a Zeitgeist page full of fun statistics about other members, authors and books.

Φοβάμαι ότι, αν ποτέ βρω το βιβλιοταίρι μου, θα τρέχω να κρυφτώ...


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

...
Επειδή, εκτός από τις εικονικές όπως του Library Thing και τις ψηφιακές, υπάρχουν ακόμα βιβλιοθήκες πραγματικές, απτές και πανέμορφες:

(Thirty of) *The most beautiful libraries in the world*

Though most of us probably don't use libraries nearly as much as we should - damn you, the internet, with your instant, non-papery information - but libraries can be absolutely wonderful places. Full of stories, nice and quiet, and free for everyone.

Here we present some of the most breathtaking libraries in the world. Gaze upon them, then go to your local library and make use of its glorious facilities. Maybe even hug a librarian - but ask first.







GEORGE PEABODY LIBRARY, BALTIMORE, USA

There are over 300,000 books in the George Peabody Library at John Hopkins University in Baltimore. But they all look so nice it seems a shame to remove any.


----------

